# Anyone on buspar?



## orange504 (Jul 7, 2004)

I have recently started taking buspar and I have searched through this forum and found some good advice-- I was just wondering if anyone else has taken it recently and what their experience was like? I seem to feel a little dizzy for about 10 minutes or so after taking it, but otherwise I haven't seen any side effects. I'm on 5 mg twice a day. Thanks!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I take it for IBS, but not for anxiety.Now the IBS is better I still take it, the IBS is tolerable without it, but I like the IBS totally gone







I just take at bedtime now because I can get the dizziness in the morning with it. Eating a decent sized breakfast seemed to make that better for me.K.


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2004)

http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...c;f=32;t=000483


----------

